# Ooh, me likey! M2+C2+Detonator+W/E



## jsr (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got all the parts tonight to make this. I really like the beam of the Wolf-Eyes 9V LA...it's much smoother than any of the SF LAs I've seen (P60, P61, P90, MNxx). The color of the Detonator isn't a perfect match w/ my C2 which has the older ODG HA Nat, but it still looks damn nice! The M2 head looks sooooo nice. I don't think it's any different in throw than the C2 head, but it looks so much nicer and it's nice to know it's shock isolated now. This new creation combined w/ my TL-3 is a perfect xenon combo. The TL-3 is a 170-190 lumen thrower while the SF-M2/C2/Detonator w/ W/E's 9V LA is a 190-200 lumen floodier light and both are still decently sized to carry. I'm really loving this light! Anyways, blah blah blah, here's the pics...:rock: :naughty:


----------



## choppers (Sep 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## X Racer (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks sweet, thats a nice lego build you got there. Glad you had a good use for the detonator extender, it looks good on that light. Lets see some beamshots...


----------



## marxs (Sep 12, 2006)

nice sf lego there! i actually like the color of the detonator, gives the whole light a certain special feel to it, like its meant to be a bit off color to give it uniqueness... now show us the beamshots! :naughty: 


mark


----------



## jsr (Sep 12, 2006)

ok ok, I'll try to get beamshots tomorrow...sheez!...you impatient people!  I put off counting the RSVPs I got for my wedding that's 3 weeks away to take these shots already...ooh, the fiance's gonna kill me...I can hear it now..."what the hell are you doing?...why are you taking pictures while shining a light on the wall?...get back to counting RSVPs and creating the seating charts!"

p.s. and yes, I have a very messy house...another thing my fiance keeps telling me to do (clean up!) while I'm playing w/ my lights.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 2, 2007)

got any beam shots yet?

id like to see the differnce between this and the p90.

BTW what is the price differnce between a wolf eyes 9volt and a surefire p90?

thanks


----------



## jsr (Jan 3, 2007)

bm_boy - check out www.pts-flashlights.com for the W/E 9V prices...I think they're about $13 each. My web connection at work is crappy today, otherwise I'd check. Sorry, no beamshots yet...the wedding prep got crazy. And since then, there's been a ton of things to do. I'll try to take pics of the W/E's 9V LA tho soon. I don't have a P90 (sold it), so no comparo...unless my friend brings his light.
Also take a look in the manufacturer's corner at Lumens Factory's LAs. I'm looking to pick up some of these as they're rated at 320 and 380 bulb lumens vs. the W/E's 200 bulb lumens for the 9V LA that fits the C/Z/M/G-series heads.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 3, 2007)

cool, thanks jsr. no hurry in the beamshots just wanted to know how it looked.

thanks!


----------



## NAW (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice set up... I'm running a detonator extender , P91, 2X AW 17500 rechargeables on my 6P. Although its not something easy to put in your pocket if you know what I mean. :naughty:


----------



## jsr (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, took a couple of pics...one is at normal exposure and the other at 2-stops down. There was some ambient light from downstairs tho. The pic of the beam looks like it has a really hot spot, but it actually doesn't. It transitions very smoothly from hotspot to spill...almost a wall of light, but with enough of a hotspot to maintain some good throw. I think the white balance of my camera was off and is the reason for the strange color (non-incan like) and maybe the reason why the hotspot looks so bright. Anyways, some pics...










The beam actually looks a lot like SF's. I also run mine on 2x 17500s from Mark at e-lectronics.net.

NAW - nice light! Yup, not exactly easily pocketable, especially since mine has the larger M2 head. The Detonator makes it a bit hard to stick in your pockets too. But I've taken it on late night runs to Rite-Aid and Ralphs.


----------



## fire (Feb 3, 2007)

NAW said:


> Nice set up... I'm running a detonator extender , P91, 2X AW 17500 rechargeables on my 6P.


How long run time for P91? with 17500?
My N2(105lumen) with 2x17500 50-55min.:candle:


----------



## SunStar (Feb 3, 2007)

I get 25 - 26 minutes with the P91 / (2) 17500's. Output at 24 minutes is similar to that of the P90 with fresh cells.


----------

